# Bye!



## Sariss (Jan 22, 2006)

I haven't been here long, but I've decided that this is definately not the place for me. Unfortunately there are far too many things here I don't agree with, an in order to avoid arguments, I am going on my way.

Bye guys! Honey and Niku love you all!


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

Another point for the Chi People .. the site speciality seems to be "running off" newcomers......yay hope you are all sooooo proud:angry4:


----------



## Sariss (Jan 22, 2006)

poppy said:


> Another point for the Chi People .. the site speciality seems to be "running off" newcomers......yay hope you are all sooooo proud:angry4:


Excuse me?


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey, you don't have to leave!!  This is a forum where everybody has a right to express their oppinions and I don't always agree with everyone's either. But that's the cool thing......


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

I looked through all the posts by Sariss and didn't find anything remotely confrontational. We're all adults, well most of us are adults with a few teenagers thrown in here and there. 

I don't think anyone is running anyone off Poppy. If there IS something going on though there would need to be specifics. If you don't know the problem, there isn't a way to fix it.


----------



## Sariss (Jan 22, 2006)

Nope, nothing has been confrontational. There are just some views that I dont' seem to share with the majority of the members here, and have decided to leave (maybe come back another time) because I fear it may become confrontational.


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

I would say the most important things you do share with the majority of the members. You love chihuahuas and want the best for them or you wouldn't be here. Good luck to you!


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

As I said, I don't agree with everyone either but that makes it even more interesting.  Isn't it great that we're not all the same and we can all share different points of view?


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

Sariss.. sorry that was not aimed at you.. it was a sarcastic comment......


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

If we never said anything except in the presence of those who completely agree with us it would be a very quiet world.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

^ Agreed. I like to hear different perspectives on things ... even if you don't agree that doesn't mean to shut yourself away from people with different views ... isn't that ... ummm ... what's that word (sorry, looong day at work)  You know, that thing where you don't want anything to do with people who aren't like you ... you all know what I mean =/ Ugh, sooooo tired ...


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

poppy said:


> Sariss.. sorry that was not aimed at you.. it was a sarcastic comment......


 I don't get your comment....

 Sariss, the only reason your comments would really cause heck to break loose would be if you were abusing your dogs in any way...other than that all opinions are welcomed but like everywhere else..nobody has to agree with you 100%... and that is something that applies to *ALL* of us.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

All of us at one time or another have said things that others might not agree with, this is life, like I tell my students, "If we all thought the same, acted the same, looked the same this world would be the most boring place ever" This is what makes a site interesting, differences in opinions and life in general. I really would be scared of a place where all thought alike...yikes!

good luck to ya.


----------



## Sariss (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks guys. I might stick around, but it'd be hard. There are just some things I feel very strongly about (responsible breeding is one of them), and I don't think I could let things slip and an argument may ensue.


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sariss said:


> Thanks guys. I might stick around, but it'd be hard. There are just some things I feel very strongly about (responsible breeding is one of them), and I don't think I could let things slip and an argument may ensue.


Just stick it out, these posts only happen once in awhile and you won't be alone


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I agree.  Mainly the arguements we have here have to do with food and breeding. But the majority of the time, I would say it's a pretty friendly place. :wink: 

I hope you stick around. :wave:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Sariss said:


> Thanks guys. I might stick around, but it'd be hard. There are just some things I feel very strongly about (responsible breeding is one of them), and I don't think I could let things slip and an argument may ensue.


I completely agree with you, and I always have to bite my tongue to not say things! I feel very strongly about spaying and neutering your pet quality animal... and it really bothers me when others do not feel this way.

I really hope you'll stay- you seem like a very nice and caring person!


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

Well said Jessie! Please stick around, you also seem knowledgeable and we also need that.


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

there are all kinds of views. I dont agree with jessie about pet quality all being sprayed and neutered. doesnt mean we dont get along. we both agree on types of food etc. everyone has there own opinions. 
I dont think people should just breed pet quality and then not be able to find good homes for them (but if they are upfront about them being pet quality- and they dont over charge- and they find them good homes.- i think there is nothing wrong with it. out of my 3 chis only one is within standard- he might end up being to big. he is just a puppy now. does that mean that they shouldnt have been bred? i dont find a lot of the standards to be attractive-therefore i probably never would have gotten a chi if there were only breed standard ones outthere. i dont like unresponisble breeding, and overcharging, and animal neglect. but just because someone breeds deerheaded chis doesnt mean they dont care, or they are a bad breeder.


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

there are all kinds of views. I dont agree with jessie about pet quality all being sprayed and neutered. doesnt mean we dont get along. we both agree on types of food etc. everyone has there own opinions. 
I dont think people should just breed pet quality and then not be able to find good homes for them (but if they are upfront about them being pet quality- and they dont over charge- and they find them good homes.- i think there is nothing wrong with it. out of my 3 chis only one is within standard- he might end up being to big. he is just a puppy now. does that mean that they shouldnt have been bred? i dont find a lot of the standards to be attractive-therefore i probably never would have gotten a chi if there were only breed standard ones outthere. i dont like unresponisble breeding, and overcharging, and animal neglect. but just because someone breeds deerheaded chis doesnt mean they dont care, or they are a bad breeder.


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

Sariss said:


> Thanks guys. I might stick around, but it'd be hard. There are just some things I feel very strongly about (responsible breeding is one of them), and I don't think I could let things slip and an argument may ensue.


I hope that you stick around  It's always good to hear other people's point's of view. There are alot of very nice, knowledgable people on the boards, so it's a great resource. I don't think it's the boards specialty of running people off as an earlier poster said. Sometimes people fit in, sometimes they don't, but i don't think that we try and chase them off


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I agree, I think one of the points of a forum is to discuss things and in discussion everyone won't agree on every topic. I don't think anyone here tries to run people off. There are disagreements of course but overall I think it's a wonderful forum and I love spending time on it.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Me all might get Emo or crabby at times here but we're all good people. I mean come on we all have big love for the little dog  Stick around if you find yourself wanting to use some of our more colorful emoticons like this :cussing: or :stfu: Then all you gotta do is type it out and then don't hit submit :lol: I do it , not here but other places :lol: Please stay we really are alot of fun


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

thats the whole point of a forum..if you dont share your views, you are the only one capable of expressing how YOU feel and that could prevent somebody else from looking @ something from a new perspective! you know?


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

peanutlover said:


> there are all kinds of views. I dont agree with jessie about pet quality all being sprayed and neutered. doesnt mean we dont get along. we both agree on types of food etc. everyone has there own opinions.
> I dont think people should just breed pet quality and then not be able to find good homes for them (but if they are upfront about them being pet quality- and they dont over charge- and they find them good homes.- i think there is nothing wrong with it. out of my 3 chis only one is within standard- he might end up being to big. he is just a puppy now. does that mean that they shouldnt have been bred? i dont find a lot of the standards to be attractive-therefore i probably never would have gotten a chi if there were only breed standard ones outthere. i dont like unresponisble breeding, and overcharging, and animal neglect. but just because someone breeds deerheaded chis doesnt mean they dont care, or they are a bad breeder.


When you breed 2 breed standard dogs, many times they have pet quality puppies. Deer headed chis can appear from 2 apple headed parents... a good breeder would sell these pet quality puppies with limited registration. Now, this doesn't mean that the dog is inferior to a breed standard dog- it just should not be bred. Deer headed chis are a throw back to the breed.


----------



## Moka-papa (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry to see you go too. After all, differences of opinions and new perspectives add to our knowledge; and the more people participate here, the more we learn. I too am afraid to answer sometimes because I can raise a few eyebrows simply by the way I write, although I don't intentionally mean any harm whatsoever.

Expressing a strong opinion (as I do) does not necessarily equal arguing, as long as comments don't get personal or degrading. Everyone is welcome to state their own beliefs, choices and experiences--even if they aren't the majority view.

Things heat up when people start discussing the "right" or "best" foods and also breeding issues. Those are always hot topics, but interesting and thought provoking too, so I hope you'll come back whenever you feel comfortable.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

^^ Yeah, I agree with Jessie. Breeding two standard dogs and getting non-standard isn't the same as breeding non-standard in the first place. If people keep breeding non-standard dogs, chihuhuas will end up looking nothing like chihuahuas because the genes will keep getting further and further away from standard. So there is a problem with breeding non-standard, and personally  I think it's a big one. You can still end up with pet quality from standard dogs, so you don't need to breed non-standard to get them ^_^


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

This is getting somewhat off topic. Perhaps breeding threads should be limited to the breeders section? I also agree with not breeding non standard pups but these discussions always seems to get out of hand.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

^ Hehe, yeah ... I did say it nicely though  Most topics do sort of get off track if you talk long enough though. Look at my thread that started as how much should you pay for a puppy  lol it also ended up as a discussion about breeding. Oh my.


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

I suppose that's WHY it takes 100 posts to get into the breeders forum. I was reading through it last week before a certain person was banned and would have gone off the deep end at him. It takes a LOT to push my buttons but you better stay outta the way when I do lol Good thing I never applied to be a poster there


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

^ Haha, that was crazy eh ...


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

I hope you do choose to stick around! 
Iv'e found most people on here are very friendly and helpful, I had a warm welcome from everyone when i joined and i don't even own a chihuahua yet! i'm a yorkie and staffordshire bull terrier owner! but i hope to own a chi sometime in the future. 
I have seen a few heated debates on here that i didn't agree with but i just chose not to get too involved although i know thats hard to do if you feel very strongly about something!


----------



## Yoshis Mom (Jul 5, 2004)

I hope you stay as it's very informative here. You could go stealth mode and glean only what you need and not post. I think there is too much good info to bail now.


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

I can sort of see where you're coming from; I suddenly realised maybe 75% of the threads I posted on ended up becoming locked ones... Get me, drawn to the controversy!!  Hence, I'm more of a lurker now.

Please do stick around, even if it is just to lurk. The arguments are relatively rare, and it's worth 'weathering the storm' for the good info you will find on here.


----------



## Sariss (Jan 22, 2006)

I believe I will stick around to give advice, just avoid the breeder/purchasing a puppy threads.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

Oh boy! You are NOT the only one who has to bite their tongue!! I won't point fingers but I've been keeping my opinions to myself as well. I didn't come here to fight and I already learned that I'm outnumbered by people who think these types of activities (irresponsible breedings) are ok. But I have learned to like a lot of people here so I just chip in if I think someone wants to know about something that I might have experience with.


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

Sariss said:


> Thanks guys. I might stick around, but it'd be hard. There are just some things I feel very strongly about (responsible breeding is one of them), and I don't think I could let things slip and an argument may ensue.


i have made it pretty clear that i am anti breeding. well, breeders who breed to standard, not breeding just because they have a bitch in heat... you get the picture. 

this is a great forum...i do not have to blast or flame anyone because of our difference in opinions. i will state what i think and may even do so a time or two  my best friend and i disagree on the breeding of dogs (she gets in horses.... i just can't get her to open her eyes to dogs) but she is still my best friend and we can discuss and do so without hurt feelings.


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

poppy said:


> Another point for the Chi People .. the site speciality seems to be "running off" newcomers......yay hope you are all sooooo proud:angry4:


was that necessary? it is comments like that, imo, that cause trouble. i have not been on this forum too long but i can see where certain comments can start things. 

i like this forum... even if i do not agree with someone i can tell them without flaming them. discussions can get heated...even in person, doesn't mean the discussion wasn't worth having. maybe somebody gained some knowledge from it.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

dlambertz said:


> i like this forum... even if i do not agree with someone i can tell them without flaming them. discussions can get heated...even in person, doesn't mean the discussion wasn't worth having. maybe somebody gained some knowledge from it.


That is exactly it. We're all adults here (at least we're all as mature as adults), we should be mature enough to have a discussion without getting huffy and everyone should be able to express their point of view, and I find most of the time we can and there isn't a problem. I know some people can take it waaay too personally when someone doesn't agree with them, but I know I just shrug it off. Afterall, it's not important to me to convince everyone to agree with me ... I'll state what I think but if they don't agree then that's fine. I think people really need to remember that when someone really believes in something, and someone else doesn't agree with you, it's not an attack against you, as a person. Sometimes we do need to take a step back and calm down, and realize that no one is out to make us feel bad, we're all here to help each other, and when it gets right down to it, this is a very nice bunch of people and I don't think there's really anyone here that doesn't care about everyone else's problems. When someone posts a question, or a problem, or a concern, we take time out of our day to help them. When someone's pet is in trouble, we feel their pain and offer sympathies and all that stuff. We don't have to. No one asks us to. We do it because we care ... about animals as well as the people who love them. Now that sounds like a great bunch of people to me  And that's what really matters ... we disagree, but every family has it's fights and arguments, and in the morning they still love each other ^_^ It was always said you fight the hardest with your family because you know that you can speak your mind and they will still love you despite what you think.


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

I see questions and topics I dont agree with and I just leave them alone. Don't even post anything and there wont be any arguments with you in them.


----------

